# Quick recommendation needed.



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Shortly before joining the forum I purchased a new Chauvet 1250. Apparently that was a mistake given the threads I've since read. I contacted the retailer I bought the unit from and I can exchange for another unit more to my needs. But apparently they only carry Chauvet :-( They do have the newer 1300. I guess my question is do I cut my loses and just keep the 1250 (it doesnt seem to bad, more principle) or is it worth it to pay another $25 for the newer replacement 1300? The specs look great but they already lied once.

Thanks David


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW .. No one has any thoughts on or experience with. 

David


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed about the lying. However, they are now aware that their published specs will probably be scrutinzed, so I wouldn't think they'd risk another embarassment. A member here, spinman1949, got a 1300 in the exchange deal. Try dropping him a PM and ask what he thinks of it.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd agree with Otaku. Sounds like someone is trying to make ammends. I'd give em another chance.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes the retailer is defininitely trying to work with me. I dropped spinman1949 a PM well see what he has to say. Right now I'm leaning to getting the 1300 unless I get something ugly comes up.

THANKS

David


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I returned the Chauvet 1250. I swapped out with the vendor for a 1300. I'll post up my thoughts in another thread.

David


----------

